# Intracapsular Tonsillectomy CPT Code



## kfrycpc (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Is there any special code for *intracapsular tonsillectomy*? 

We have only used 42820 and 42821 (depending on the age of the patient) for a Tonsillectomy, Intracapsular and otherwise.  

Thanks!
Kellie


----------



## jackjones62 (Apr 9, 2015)

Regardless of what a surgeon calls it, it's still a tonsillectomy, 42825 or 42826,
42820 & 42821 are for T & A's.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

